# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Mohon minta masukan Kohaku 5 step

## DanielP

Mohon masukannya dari suhu2. Apakah kohaku ini bisa jumbo? Apakah layak masuk kontes? Asal usul ikan ini saya tidak tahu kemungkinan besar f1 karena penjual tidak bisa menunjukan serti tetapi kekeh mengatakan impor. Pas ditanya dari farm mana si penjual bilang dari jepang  :Frusty:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 

[IMG][/IMG[IMG][/IMG]]

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dudutgakelutung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Om ikan ukuran brp ya?apa ini termasuk kepala yg kecil?

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vega85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Juan surabaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

